# See preeminent Chinese SF author Han Song interviewed in London



## Ian Whates (Sep 19, 2012)

I've been working with the British Council to put this together over the past few weeks. Thrilled that it's happening: one of China's most respected science fiction authors, Han Song, will be interviewed in London by Lavie Tidhar on the evening of October 10th.  

This is a fabulous opportunity to learn about SF in a very different culture. I'd urge anyone who can to come along.

http://www.bsfa.co.uk/special-bsfa-meeting-han-song-interviewed-by-lavie-tidhar/http://www.facebook.com/events/156628941142321/


----------



## Ian Whates (Oct 10, 2012)

Just a reminder that this is happening this evening. It's open to all, and free!

A Chinese SF author being interviewed by an Israeli SF author via an interpretor of unknown nationality in London... What could possibly go wrong? 

Nothing will, I'm sure; should be a great night.


----------



## J-WO (Oct 12, 2012)

I've been meaning to make this but work raised its head. I'm kicking myself because I don't know if such an opportunity will come again!

Good luck to you all! I've been hearing a bit of buzz about this event so I've no doubt it'll be packed.


----------

